# Glycerin turning into what looks like instant mashed potatoes



## 100%Natural (Jun 11, 2013)

So I thought I'd have some fun and venture into the world of liquid soap and decided the glycerin method would be a great way to start.

I followed the method in the Soaping 101 video and can't seem to get my glycerin and KOH to turn clear when it's dissolved.  Instead I end up with what looks like instant mashed potatoes in the pot.  It's thick and white.

Any ideas what has gone wrong?


----------



## Kay (Jun 11, 2013)

Did you heat the glycerin before adding the lye to it? Apparently, the glycerin needs to be about 200 degrees before adding lye.

I just watched the video again myself, paying special attention to when she adds the glycerin/lye solution to the oils. It looks like to me, that it's not really clear like water. In fact, it looked a little lumpy and white. You might be alright, but I'm no expert, as I have yet to make any myself.


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes, I heated it to 200F before adding the KOH.  I'm wondering if I add more glycerin if that would help.  My thinking is that I kept it on the heat too long in order to get all of the lye to dissolve.  That or I mistook undissolved lye for the start of saponification.  

I gave up with the glycerin and made it with water instead..lol.  My reasoning for choosing the glycerin method is there isn't a need to neutralize afterwards.  I made a batch of LS a couple of years ago following Catherine Failor's methods and it turned out great, but it was too time consuming.  Speed is of the essence..lol.


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 12, 2013)

Over 60 views and nobody knows?  Somebody, somewhere must know what I did wrong..lol.


----------



## lsg (Jun 12, 2013)

I use more glycerin than the video suggests. I ran the recipe through the Summer Bee Meadow lye calculator and used 11 oz of glycerin to dissolve the lye.

Here is the recipe I used:

Castor 3.59 oz
Coconut  11.43 oz
Palm   .98  oz

Glycerin  11 oz
KOH 3.5 oz


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you!  As soon as my glycerin arrives, I'll give it another shot and up the amount I used.  I followed Soaping 101's video and recipe....

1.5 oz Coconut
1.5 oz Castor
13 oz Olive
3 oz KOH
6 oz Glycerin

Fingers crossed I can get this right because I've got customers asking a fair amount about LS and when I can start selling it.


----------



## Kay (Jun 12, 2013)

Something I just thought of. Did you increase your lye amount by 10%? If you used Soapcal, it gives the KOH value for 100% KOH. You can't find KOH at 100%. I've read where it's normally about 90%, so you need to increase the KOH value Soapcal gives you by 10%, to make up for that.


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 12, 2013)

No, I didn't increase it.  There was enough trouble getting the lye to dissolve as it was.  Once I get this kink worked out I may try increasing it.


----------



## Kay (Jun 12, 2013)

From what I've read, if you use the Brambleberry soapcal, they already add the 10% in for the KOH, but Soapcal does not. I haven't tried this yet (making liquid soap) I'm still working on a viable recipe.  And trying to learn all I can before I start.


----------



## juliet (Jun 12, 2013)

I've made a lot of liquid soap using the glycerine method and here is my 2c worth.  You need to use 3 times as much glycerine as KOH.  I just get the glycerine warming as I weigh my KOH then tip it into the glycerine and stir, still on the stove.  It takes about 10-15 mins to dissolve completely.  It will go all white and milky but will clear if you take it off the heat for a while,then you can check if it's all dissolved. You'll probably need to squash the last few bits with the back of a spoon.  I'm very impatient and this is the most tedious part of making liquid soap for me!

ETA: you do need to up the KOH from SoapCalc by 10%.


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you both!  I will definitely up the KOH for my next attempt.  It felt like there wasn't enough Glycerin to accommodate the KOH.

To recalculate that recipe I posted earlier from Soaping 101:

1.5 oz Coconut
1.5 oz Castor
13 oz Olive
3.3 oz KOH - instead of 3 oz
10 oz Glycerin - instead of 6 oz

Does this sound right?


----------



## Kay (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the input juliet! I've made a note of this in my book about making liquid soap with glycerin!


----------



## AngelMomma (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm really glad I saw this thread!  I watched that video too and have been wanting to try some liquid soap.  But I am not always convinced of all the details in her videos.  There is tons of great info there but some that differs from my personal experience.  So I was hesitant to try her recipe just as it was.  And the fact that I am trying, VERY HARD to not use my food crock pot for soaping!!!  LOL!  I have been searching for a second hand one to buy.  Without success.  The one I have for food is so perfect for it though.  It has a 'Warm' setting as well as 'Low' and 'High'.  

Thanks to all who posted there experiences and recipes!!!

Do you all use this just for hand washing and body wash?  I was wondering if I can use it for dishes and.....well everything.


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 12, 2013)

I used my food crockpot for mine.  Until I'm ready to sell it, there's no point in spending the cash to get a new one and then the even bigger problem of finding somewhere to store it..lol.  They are heavily glazed and absolutely nothing sticks to them so I figured it was ok for a test batch.  Not to mention I disinfected it before and after!

Now to wait for my glycerin to arrive.  It's like watching paint dry...lol.

I'll post again when I attempt the next batch....soon I hope!


----------



## Kay (Jun 12, 2013)

I do want you to post Natural! I've just ordered my KOH! One step closer! lol! I know once I get it, I won't be able to wait any longer. I, too, use the same crock...but then I don't do any cooking in it anyway! lol! But I figure what with washing it in hot soapy water and vinegar, it should be safe when/if I want to use it for actual food. 


As to AngelMomma's question. I'm going to start out with dish washing liquid myself. I'm going to make it out of 90% coconut oil, and 10% castor oil. It will be to hand wash dishes, ( and maybe wash hands at the kitchen sink ) not put in the dishwasher (WAY too sudsy for that) I've been told it won't work, but I'm going to try it anyway. I have a bar soap of 100% coconut oil, and I've tested it on dishes and it seems to do fine. We'll see.


----------



## songwind (Jun 14, 2013)

I didn't know you could use glycerin to avoid having to neutralize the soap. Hmmm. Looks like I have a video to watch.


----------



## Kay (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok, I made my first batch of liquid dish soap yesterday. I used glycerin instead of water. I used 3 times as much glycerin as KOH measurement. I only cooked it while I was bringing it to trace. Then I turned the crockpot off, and left it sitting for about 5 hours. I ended up with a very sticky gel that was clear on the bottom and white on top. I stirred that up, and it turned all white. Put most of it in a jar and put in frig. A little bit of it I diluted with distilled water and some EO's. It cleared up very quickly. Used it to wash a greasy pan I broiled steaks in last night,  and it cleaned it nicely. This recipe is 90% coconut oil and 10% Castor Oil, superfatted at 3%. It bubbles very well, and the bubbles stay about as long as store bought dish soap.


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 24, 2013)

Kay said:


> Ok, I made my first batch of liquid dish soap yesterday. I used glycerin instead of water. I used 3 times as much glycerin as KOH measurement. I only cooked it while I was bringing it to trace. Then I turned the crockpot off, and left it sitting for about 5 hours. I ended up with a very sticky gel that was clear on the bottom and white on top. I stirred that up, and it turned all white. Put most of it in a jar and put in frig. A little bit of it I diluted with distilled water and some EO's. It cleared up very quickly. Used it to wash a greasy pan I broiled steaks in last night,  and it cleaned it nicely. This recipe is 90% coconut oil and 10% Castor Oil, superfatted at 3%. It bubbles very well, and the bubbles stay about as long as store bought dish soap.



Awesome!!

What did your paste look like when you turned off the crockpot?  I've got some underway as I type and it's not clear like in the video.  It's together, but it's milky looking.

Fingers crossed this works!


----------



## Kay (Jun 24, 2013)

It was really white and sudsy. I think I actually blended too long. lol!

I'm really liking this for my dishes. Someone said it doesn't work in hard water....maybe my water isn't as hard as theirs. We have a well, and we have a water softener. But at any rate, it's doing an excellent job! I think I like the 1 to 1 dilution ratio. I keep mine in what is actually one of those glass oil thangys? You know, with the long snout on the end? It pours out easier than the store bought LS.

Let me know how your's turns out ok?


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 26, 2013)

Definitely upping the glycerin helped me achieve a great batch of LS!  Worked like a charm for sure.  Now to formulate my own recipe.  Woot woot!


----------



## bcw28 (Jul 16, 2013)

*To finish it!!*

The same thing happened to me while making Glycerin based liquid soap. I think it traced during the lye glycerin mix but I added it to my oils anyway. It was white on top and clear on the bottom, I decided to just give up on this batch so I added a whole pot of water, (unmeasured...) GUESS WHAT?? My liquid soap came out after all. It was a shimmery golden yellow(until I colored it) and now it is a green foaming hand soap. Better batch than the first batch i made without glycerin. Now if I can just get this stuff thick enough for body wash.I've tried xanthan gum but can't get it mixed well enough that it doesn't clump up. Any suggestions??


----------



## 100%Natural (Jul 16, 2013)

Interesting question for sure.  I haven't tried this personally so do your due diligence, but thickening with salt works from what I've read.  Worth looking into.  And of course, adding less water for dilution.  

Did you follow the recipe in Soaping101's video?


----------



## Zelda Rose (Jul 18, 2013)

*Can I save my glycerine liquid soap*

I also made a batch using the soaping 101 video 2 days ago. Very simple to do but my soap NEVER tested clear. I finally took it out of the crock pot after cooking it for 4 hours on low. It looked just like the finished soap in the video. I tested the PH and today it's still at 9 (prob above) Can I lower the ph with Citric Acid and still use it as shampoo? Or use it as laundry detergent? The only thing I can think of that went wrong was the lye and glycerin stage. I heated to 200degrees and made sure all was dissolved. The consistency of it is perfect but the color is like fresh squeezed apple juice , even kind of pearly colored. Very strange..roblem:


----------



## 100%Natural (Jul 18, 2013)

I wonder if it needed cooking longer?  I've left batches cooking for as long as 6 hours before.  Not sure how anyone can get it done in 1.5...lol.  I haven't personally neutralized soap but I do know that you can use Citric Acid in a solution to do it.  

When I retried the glycerin method I doubled the glycerin and was able to get all of the lye dissolved but had to cook it for many hours to get it to neutralize.  I didn't end up with complete vaseline either.  It was clear on the bottom and whitish on the top but tested well and when diluted it was as clear as a bell.

Needless to say I have better luck with using water but I'll be giving the glycerin another shot likely today.


----------



## Zelda Rose (Jul 19, 2013)

I will be very interested to see how you do. I'm wondering if I didn't stir it well enough after I added the lye solution to the oils. I used my stick blender till it was super thick then stirred by hand till it was really thick and then many times while it was in the crock pot. About every 1/2 hour. I'm using good quality products I order in so I know I'm good there. Just can't figure out how the video showed it done in 1.5 hours? Maybe I will see if she will respond to my email and see what she says. Good luck on your batch today! I'm going to pick up some citric acid this morning and use it to lower the ph. I actually don't care if the soap is clear, I just want it to be safe to use on my dog and me..


----------



## juliet (Jul 19, 2013)

Just check before you use it on your dog.  I'm not an expert here but I've heard that you shouldn't use soap on dogs.  Their skin is very sensitive.


----------



## FGOriold (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but make sure you are using a stainless steel pot/pan to create your glycerin/KOH solution.  

When I use the glycerin method, I only stick blend until the little bubbles start flying out of the crock pot, then cook it on low for about 90 minutes and then turn it off and let it just sit until the next day.  I do stir it occasionally during this time as you can get a foamy layer on top and a clear layer on the bottom but the paste is still good and will create a clear soap even if it does not look completely clear before you dilute it.  

I also find that soap made via the glycerin method comes out a bit darker amber color than using the water method.


----------



## Zelda Rose (Jul 21, 2013)

I will turn it off and let it sit a day like you did on my next batch. I did use all stainless steel even to heat the glycerin. Do you think my liquid soap I cooked for 4 hours that never turned clear is safe to use? I have washed my hands with it and it works great. I want to use it as a shampoo base. I am going to research a little more to see if I can use is as a base for dishwashing liquid. I have almost a gallon of it.


----------



## woolly (Aug 29, 2013)

Omygoodness, I'm so glad I've found this forum.  I've literally been pulling my hair out to get the glycerin method to work for me.  I had the milky white disaster too.  I used a stainless steel pan and vegetable glycerin.  I tried the 101 soaping recipe, and have had two failed batches.  The dilution of one looks like the picture.  I also ran it through the calculator and said it needed more glycerin.  What I don't understand, as when I pointed this out on the fb 101 page, no one came back to me or amended the video.  Weird, huh?  I'm not sure if the picture has worked as it took about a year to upload but no doubt we'll see.


----------



## 100%Natural (Aug 29, 2013)

woolly said:


> Omygoodness, I'm so glad I've found this forum.  I've literally been pulling my hair out to get the glycerin method to work for me.  I had the milky white disaster too.  I used a stainless steel pan and vegetable glycerin.  I tried the 101 soaping recipe, and have had two failed batches.  The dilution of one looks like the picture.  I also ran it through the calculator and said it needed more glycerin.  What I don't understand, as when I pointed this out on the fb 101 page, no one came back to me or amended the video.  Weird, huh?  I'm not sure if the picture has worked as it took about a year to upload but no doubt we'll see.



I just started test batches again with this method and so far I have found that mixing the glycerin with some water is working very well.  Can't remember off the top of my head how much water+glycerin I used, but it turned out and tested clear.  My only issue now is that it's a bit drying to the hands (likely too much Peppermint EO) but will fix that as well.

I'm determined to conquer this method..lol.


----------



## kazmi (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm really interested in giving this a try soon and reading this thread to learn.  Natural, is your LS thick enough to use as body wash?  is the thickness dependant on how much you dilute it?  or is a thickener a must?  I want to make sure I have all of the needed supplies before I start.


----------



## 100%Natural (Aug 30, 2013)

kazmi said:


> I'm really interested in giving this a try soon and reading this thread to learn.  Natural, is your LS thick enough to use as body wash?  is the thickness dependant on how much you dilute it?  or is a thickener a must?  I want to make sure I have all of the needed supplies before I start.



I diluted mine specifically for LS which with my recipe means that I did 2 parts water to 1 part paste.  You can definitely change the dilution rate for a thicker soap or use salt as a thickener.  Dilution is a learning curve all on its own.

If you're using the 101 video, I would double your glycerin.  Be patient though because the lye doesn't always dissolve and clear up as quick as the video shows.


----------



## kazmi (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## kazmi (Sep 2, 2013)

I plugged in a recipe in BB calculator and it came up with 3 times the amount of liquid (glycerine) as lye.  Does that sound about right?  From reading here some say 2:1 ratio and others say 3:1.  I plan on using mostly OO (pomace) with a little CO (3.7%) and caster  1.6%).  Also, for those of you that let yours sit over night was that after you've diluted it after the cook or before?  I want to make some this next weekend and have been reading up before I give it a try.   I'm not so concerned about the clarity as much as making a body wash that's not drying to my skin.


----------



## 100%Natural (Sep 2, 2013)

I have always had much better luck with 3:1 ratios.  For whatever reason my lye whether it's NaOH or KOH doesn't completely dissolve in a 2:1 mixture.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 2, 2013)

This was my very first attempt at soap making (before anything else). I love her videos! 

My shower gel  was a success because I followed the video to the "T". I had to thicken it with salt water because I didn't have any thickening agent. I knew I could do this after I researched the web. I haven't made it sense because I found that it wasnt bubbly enough for me...watch the video closely and if you can do what she does step by step...it will turn out. You are talking to a new soap maker and I was able to do it. I will include a pic of the finished product. I was so proud! Good luck!


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 2, 2013)

some more photos of the process...


----------



## kazmi (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks Natural and Jaccart thanks for the pictures! I'm not too concerns about bubbles.  I'm more interested in it being creamy and not drying out my skin.  Gonna start out with a small batch to experiment with.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 4, 2013)

You can totally do it... like I said follow the video, if I remember correctly there is a part in the video that she missed a step or didn't do something.. I can't remember exactly, but I was able to figure it out. It is something common sense so I don't think detrimental. I just remember thinking why she forgot that. I can't remember what it was sorry. However, being a new soap maker I did not question anything and just did like she did... so yours will turn out. Please add a photo when you make it!


----------



## ahutchins9 (Sep 4, 2013)

I always use 3 parts glycerin 1 part water to dissolve my KOH. Never had a problem with it not dissolving clear.


----------



## Zelda Rose (Sep 5, 2013)

I am going to make another batch today and change the lye to glycerin ratio. My batch I made before that never turned clear was great for laundry soap. Does it effect the quality of the soap if it's "not clear??" Having the soap clear isn't as important to me as if it's good soap. I used soaping 101 recipe before. I really like the convenience of this liquid soap . I used it for floors, washing my hair, showering, dishes, laundry.


----------



## 100%Natural (Sep 5, 2013)

Zelda Rose said:


> I am going to make another batch today and change the lye to glycerin ratio. My batch I made before that never turned clear was great for laundry soap. Does it effect the quality of the soap if it's "not clear??" Having the soap clear isn't as important to me as if it's good soap. I used soaping 101 recipe before. I really like the convenience of this liquid soap . I used it for floors, washing my hair, showering, dishes, laundry.



If the recipe you're using is meant to test clear then I would make sure it tested clear before using it.  At the very least a PH test is in order to make sure it is in fact cooked thoroughly.

If it doesn't test clear then there is a chance that there are unsaponified fatty acids left in the soap and that can lead to rancidity and a harsher soap.  

Easy way to test for clarity is to dissolve 1 oz paste in 2 oz boiling water and then let it cool.  If the soap is still clear when it's cool then it's finished cooking.


----------



## ahutchins9 (Sep 5, 2013)

100%Natural said:


> If the recipe you're using is meant to test clear then I would make sure it tested clear before using it. At the very least a PH test is in order to make sure it is in fact cooked thoroughly.
> 
> If it doesn't test clear then there is a chance that there are unsaponified fatty acids left in the soap and that can lead to rancidity and a harsher soap.
> 
> Easy way to test for clarity is to dissolve 1 oz paste in 2 oz boiling water and then let it cool. If the soap is still clear when it's cool then it's finished cooking.


 Due to the SF in my Castile LS it is not clear unless I use glycerin. A higher SF can result in cloudiness. I SF my LS at a 3% A little cloudiness can be normal however you do not want a white milky looking soap


----------



## Lindy (Sep 7, 2013)

I just want to remind everyone that no matter how much you trust the source of a recipe _*always*_ run the recipe through a lye calculator....


----------



## Trinity (Sep 30, 2013)

I just made this exact recipe from Soapmaking 101 without reading this post and my paste tested clear and my finished product is an amber color which is fine with me but it really has not thickened at all after after diluting it 3:1 as recommended and letting it cook for about 10 hours in crock pot. I know it can probably be thickened but I am not sure with what??????


----------



## seven (Feb 20, 2014)

bumping up an old thread. 

i just made my 1st LS and after dilution the soap is still too thin. thinking of adding some xanthan gum (that's the only thickener i have. i don't wanna use salt). does anyone know how much to add?

also, from what i've read, you are supposed to mix the gum with some glycerin first to dissolve it, and then add it to your water phase. am i correct?


----------



## 100%Natural (Feb 20, 2014)

seven said:


> bumping up an old thread.
> 
> i just made my 1st LS and after dilution the soap is still too thin. thinking of adding some xanthan gum (that's the only thickener i have. i don't wanna use salt). does anyone know how much to add?
> 
> also, from what i've read, you are supposed to mix the gum with some glycerin first to dissolve it, and then add it to your water phase. am i correct?



This is an entirely different topic.  I would start a new thread regarding this question.  Hopefully someone will have your answer for you!


----------

